# Idle Temperaturen plötzlich extrem schlechter - AIO Wasserkühlung



## Valtox (31. Januar 2021)

Also, vor ca. einem Monat habe ich die Enermax Liqmax III 360 eingebaut, das ist eine 360mm AIO. Ab dem Punkt war alles sehr gut, Idle Temperaturen von 29 grad, im Bench 69. Mir ist nichts aufgefallen, ausser das die Pumpe ziemlich laut war, (Geräusch ähnelte einem auf Hochtouren laufendem Gehäuselüfter) also habe ich sie gedrosselt, Temperaturen haben sich wenig bis gar nicht verändert, allerhöchstens 2grad.

Jetzt, nach ca. einem Monat sind die Temperaturen plötzlich sehr viel schlechter geworden. 50 grad im Idle (Die Temp geht immer auf 42 runter und dann plötzlich wieder auf 54, und wieder auf 42 ohne Drehzahlveränderung der Pumpe/Lüfter, auch sehr komisch) und im Bench 72, bis zu 78 grad. Wenn ich die Pumpe auf Maximum laufen lasse, verändert sich an der Temperatur nichts!

An der Hardware hat sich nichts getan, an der Konfiguration der Lüfterkurven auch nicht. WLP ist die mitgelieferte von Enermax aufgetragen.

AIO: Enermax Liqmax III 360

Hardware: Ryzen 3600, MSI B550 Gaming Plus, Gigabyte RTX2070.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Ist das Ding kaputt?


----------



## Schori (31. Januar 2021)

Mit welcher Software liest du die Temperaturen und Drehzahl aus?
Was machen die Lüfter auf dem Radiator?


----------



## muadib (31. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich sollten solche Pumpen leise sein. Wo befindet sich der Radiator im Gehäuse?


----------



## Valtox (1. Februar 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Mit welcher Software liest du die Temperaturen und Drehzahl aus?
> Was machen die Lüfter auf dem Radiator?


Temperaturen kommen von HWMonitor, im Bios sind`s auch 43 grad.
Wie meinst du das mit den Lüftern? es ist eine Push Configuration, sitzt oben am Gehäuse. Die Lüfter laufen im Idle auf 600RPM mit PWM, bei Hochlast auf Maximum bei 1500RPM.


muadib schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten solche Pumpen leise sein. Wo befindet sich der Radiator im Gehäuse?


Oben an der Gehäusedecke. Lüfter sind darunter angebracht, also eine Push-Konfiguration.


----------



## Schori (1. Februar 2021)

Wie schnell ändern sich denn die Temperaturen? Im Sekundentakt? Falls ja sind das Lesefehler.

Wird die Pumpe denn aktuell (Temperatur-)geregelt oder ist diese stumpf auf eine Drehzahl festgestellt?
Über das Uefi oder über irgendeine Software?


----------



## muadib (1. Februar 2021)

Wenn die Pumpe über dem Radiator liegt könnte theoretisch ein Lufteinschluss im System ein Problem verursachen. Da das hier aber nicht der Fall ist, könnte ein Defekt der AIO vorliegen.


----------



## Valtox (1. Februar 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Wie schnell ändern sich denn die Temperaturen? Im Sekundentakt? Falls ja sind das Lesefehler.
> 
> Wird die Pumpe denn aktuell (Temperatur-)geregelt oder ist diese stumpf auf eine Drehzahl festgestellt?
> Über das Uefi oder über irgendeine Software?


Temperaturen fallen Stufenweise ab und steigen radikal an, ich denke es braucht so 10-14 sekunden von 50 grad auf 40 und wieder zurück.

Die Pumpe ist so Halb "stumpf" geregelt, sie läuft auf einer Stufe und bei 70 grad geht sie auf 100%. Habe ich über das UEFI geregelt.


muadib schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe über dem Radiator liegt könnte theoretisch ein Lufteinschluss im System ein Problem verursachen. Da das hier aber nicht der Fall ist, könnte ein Defekt der AIO vorliegen.


Du meinst, Luft vermischt sich mit dem Kühlwasser und gelangt in die Pumpe?


----------



## muadib (1. Februar 2021)

Wenn Luft im System ist und sich die Pumpe am höchsten Punkt befindet, könnte das Geräusche verursachen. Scheint bei dir aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Sofern der Kühler richtig montiert und mit Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen wurde, würde ich einen Defekt der AIO vermuten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2021)

Valtox schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Pumpe ist so Halb "stumpf" geregelt, sie läuft auf einer Stufe und bei 70 grad geht sie auf 100%. Habe ich über das UEFI geregelt.
> 
> [...]



Hmmm, ich wundere mich, dass die Pumpe regulierbar sein soll bei dir. Soweit ich weiß, haben die 240er und die 360er die gleiche Pumpe (abgesehen von RGB bei der 240er und ARGB bei der 360er). Und bei meiner 240er hat die Pumpe nur einen 3-Pin-Anschluss. Oder kann dein UEFI einen DC-Mode bei der Lüfter-/Pumpen Steuerung? 
Trägt jetzt vermutlich nicht zur Lösung bei, bin aber irgendwie drüber gestolpert bei deiner Schilderung.


----------



## Valtox (2. Februar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich wundere mich, dass die Pumpe regulierbar sein soll bei dir. Soweit ich weiß, haben die 240er und die 360er die gleiche Pumpe (abgesehen von RGB bei der 240er und ARGB bei der 360er). Und bei meiner 240er hat die Pumpe nur einen 3-Pin-Anschluss. Oder kann dein UEFI einen DC-Mode bei der Lüfter-/Pumpen Steuerung?
> Trägt jetzt vermutlich nicht zur Lösung bei, bin aber irgendwie drüber gestolpert bei deiner Schilderung.


Ja, ich habe sie per DC Mode gedrosselt.


----------

